# V-Cube 2 - Pillowed/Normal



## Hexi (Jan 28, 2011)

So, I've made this poll to help people (including me) decide, which one to buy. (for Speedsolving) This poll should be based on experiences, *not* estimates. So please, do not vote if you don't own the cube or if you've never tried it. 

You can also write if it's better than the other until now produced cubes. (why?)

Thank you.


----------



## emolover (Jan 28, 2011)

You mean either instead of "any other". What else would the be selling? The inverse pillowed 2x2? Yea right.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hexi said:


> do not vote if you don't own the cube or if you've never tried it.


 
You have made this thread too soon. It was released TODAY.

I have ordered the pillowed version (for my collection, not for speed solving)
but if it turns out to be better than a cubic 2x2x2 (I doubt it) in my opinion I will let you know what I think.

It will probably be with me within 2 weeks.


----------



## Hexi (Jan 29, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> You have made this thread too soon. It was released TODAY.


 
Yeh, I know, but who said that i want the results today? A lot of people ordered it immediately and V-cubes have fast shipping. I assumed that next week a couple of people could vote.

And yeah, I think that the cubic version is better. ^^¨

/e I should made the poll public, there are already 7 votes :/


----------



## Vlad (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll probably get them both.

Edit: Sorry, I voted before I read your post. I like the looks of the pillowed one so I will get that for my collection, and the squared one for speedcubing.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Hexi said:


> A lot of people ordered it immediately and V-cubes have *fast shipping*.



No, they don't. They have one shipping which is expensive and not very fast.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the cubic one better than the pillowed or it's the other way?


----------



## Hexi (Jan 29, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> No, they don't. They have one shipping which is expensive and not very fast.



The shipping IS fast, I've ordered a V-cube 7 and it came in 2 days. (It was to Czech rep - Europe, but it can't take so long time to USA)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 29, 2011)

i ordered from ireland and got to me in 3 days(i got the white vcube collection)


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah they got fast shipping, damn I knew I should of waited  bought the white v-cube collection... 3 days ago! 

Ordered it on Wednesday, didn't even ship until Thursday and it's already in Quebec, should be here Tuesday

Europe -> Quebec was like 2 days shipping.


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 29, 2011)

I think for speedcubing is normal better, but if you are a speedsolver and you would get a big ollectie you must have the same.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Hexi said:


> The shipping IS fast, I've ordered a V-cube 7 and it came in 2 days. (It was to Czech rep - Europe, but it can't take so long time to USA)


 
Sorry. My bad. I've ordered from them twice and never noticed that the shipping was fast.


----------



## Hexi (Jan 29, 2011)

Service:UPS Express Saver®
Weight:.40 kg
Shipped/Billed On:11.01.2011
Delivered On: 12.01.2011 17:48 
Delivered To: PRAHA, CZ

This was my V-cube 7 order.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2011)

40 kg for a V-cube 7 ! Really?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 30, 2011)

That says .40 kg


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Jan 30, 2011)

It does say 40 kg.... God knows how you turned the layers of *that* cube !!

edit - oh its point 40 kg ....my bad


----------



## Hexi (Jan 30, 2011)

So.. if anyone already got it... is it better than lanlan?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2011)

Hexi said:


> The shipping IS fast, I've ordered a V-cube 7 and it came in 2 days. (It was to Czech rep - Europe, but *it can't take so long time to USA*)


 
It can and has. I'm only so thankful for Amazon.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 31, 2011)

Both of my experiences with Verdes have been three day shipping (from order to arrival) to Minnesota.
In other news.
Question....would the pillow make it illegal for comp because you can see more than three sides at a time? I could be just stupid, but yeah....


----------



## souljahsu (Jan 31, 2011)

How different are the mechanisms? (Will definately be getting both eventually)


----------



## flan (Jan 31, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> Both of my experiences with Verdes have been three day shipping (from order to arrival) to Minnesota.
> In other news.
> Question....would the pillow make it illegal for comp because you can see more than three sides at a time? I could be just stupid, but yeah....


 
I brought that up on emolovers thread. Everyone acted like I was an idiot for suggesting that it shouldn't be legal by current rules.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 31, 2011)

Just an hour ago the pillowed one and the normal version arrived by my friend. I tested them out. I think it is a little stiff out of the box. He lubed it with maru and now it flows nicely. The pillowed one is a little slippy. I like the normal one more because of better grip. I think you should get them both though


----------



## Hexi (Jan 31, 2011)

Ehm.. Reinier .. is it better than... for example LanLan?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 31, 2011)

Hexi said:


> Ehm.. Reinier .. is it better than... for example LanLan?


 Sorry I cant answer that i havent got a Lanlan. It is better than Es ofcourse and ghosthand. I cant comparise between lanlan and V2.


----------



## Hexi (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeh, LanLan is quite similar to the ES... so I'm getting a V-cube!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 31, 2011)

Hexi said:


> Yeh, LanLan is quite similar to the ES... so I'm getting a V-cube!


good choice but you need to lube it thoroughly like an AV


----------



## Hexi (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont own AV, i use GuHong.. but i understand u.. thanks


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 31, 2011)

Eh, LanLan and ES are totally different. My lanlan is very fast and cuts corners like a dream. Only problem is it can lock up a bit when I go super-fast with it. If the v-cube can do reverse corner cutting, that would be an improvement over the lanlan.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 31, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Eh, LanLan and ES are totally different. My lanlan is very fast and cuts corners like a dream. Only problem is it can lock up a bit when I go super-fast with it. If the v-cube can do reverse corner cutting, that would be an improvement over the lanlan.


 My friends v-2 can do like 7,5 degrees of reverse corner cut


----------



## Hexi (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm wondering when the first v-cube 2 video will be available


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 31, 2011)

i wanted to make one but i broke my cam like 3 weeks ago xD i would be nice to have the first vid but yeah it sucks that it is broken


----------



## Hexi (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah.. you dont have a cam and i dont have a V-cube... What a pity!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 3, 2011)

My pillowed version has just turned up. 1st impressions are it's 1 rung up from the Ice Cube on the ladder.
I can pull the layers twice as far apart as my Lan Lan and it catches on almost every turn.
The shape is terrible for speed solving (luckily that's not why I bought it) but it feels as if the cubic version won't be much better.

It might get better with breaking in but I doubt I'll be the 1st one to find out since I don't want to solve it again.

nb I don't know if it is adjustable, I wouldn't want it any looser. I will find out and report back when I get home from work.

edit - I've just played about with it a bit more and even when you just turn a layer over and over completely in line it STILL CATCHES.
edit 2 - It's very slow ATM. It cuts about 20 degs and barely reverse cuts anything. I'll lube it with my Lubik type lube when I get home and see if it improves.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 3, 2011)

Very disappointing to hear.
What I don't understand is that first you said its too loose, but then you said its really slow? Its loose AND slow?


----------



## Hexi (Feb 3, 2011)

So.. the reviews are totally different.. I am confused now ...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 3, 2011)

It's not too loose but it feels like it would be unstable if it was any more loose.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 3, 2011)

Idk how absent have I been from the forums, really long I think.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 3, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Idk how absent have I been from the forums, really long I think.


 
Save that post for a thread in the off topic section.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 4, 2011)

http://cubing.dk/v2-1.jpg
http://cubing.dk/v2-2.jpg
http://cubing.dk/v2-3.jpg

I like the normal version and don't like the pillowed one. The grip is really bad for me.

I'll let Henrik test them tomorrow as he is way better at 2x2 than me.


----------



## cisco (Feb 4, 2011)

why
nobody
makes
a
video
???


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 4, 2011)

Could someone make a video, or at least a few pictures of the mech/dissambly.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 4, 2011)

Have patience young Padawans. Most people has just unboxed their cubes and videos will show up when they are made.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll upload pics on Monday.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 4, 2011)

cisco said:


> why
> nobody
> makes
> a
> ...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 4, 2011)

If my two V2s arrive today (which they're supposed to), I'll try to break it in a little and make a quick avg12.
However, I'm leaving for a comp in about 2 or 3 hours. Probably unlikely.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone has the V-Cube 2 also?
And has anyone a video review found on the Internet or make one, I can't found it.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 4, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Does anyone has the V-Cube 2 also?
> And has anyone a video review found on the Internet or make one, I can't found it.


 
Read two posts before yours.


----------



## Hexi (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems that the V-cube 2 has bad corner cutting.


----------



## coinman (Feb 4, 2011)

The corner cutting is ok, at least on the cubic one. I only played with the pillowed one for a short time (i got them today) but i locks up mush more.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok, they arrived like 2 minutes ago, but I'm not sure if I have time.
I may take em to Bobby's house and make the video there.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 4, 2011)

coinman said:


> The corner cutting is ok, at least on the cubic one. I only played with the pillowed one for a short time (i got them today) but i locks up mush more.


 
Please post a video then.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, I was watching this site on my iPad and they don't have flash, but YouTube must do it but not on this site, I have now watching it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, the pillowed feels like a friggin v6 out of the box

The normal one is very nice in my opinion.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 4, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Sorry, I was watching this site on my iPad and they don't have flash, but YouTube must do it but not on this site, I have now watching it.



That's a bug in vBulletin. Their [video] tag doesn't show correctly on iOS.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 4, 2011)

I found some videos posted on twistypuzzles: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=20356

So far it seems that everyone just compares it against the eastsheen or an ice cube.
I would love to see how it performs against a "real" 2x2 like a lanlan.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> My pillowed version has just turned up... it catches on almost every turn.


 
I disassembled it last night and about 5 pieces needed denubbing like the X-cube.
I relubed it and now it's much better. I'll probably get a cubic version for speedsolving.
It is adjustable.

Is it just me or does anyone else think that you shouldn't have to sand down imperfections?
It seems like something that the manufacturer should take care of.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2011)

If they intended the cube to be used as a speed cube then yes, they should have gotten rid of imperfections.
Their 2x2 should be the best 2x2 there is IMO, otherwise I don't really see the point of it other than to complete their series...


----------



## clover (Feb 7, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> edit 2 - It's very slow ATM. It cuts about 20 degs and barely reverse cuts anything.


 
My pillowed V-Cube 2 can cut corners over 45 degrees on some sides.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

Now it cuts almost 45 degs.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2011)

How do you feel about the cube after your alterations? I'm guessing that it isn't fully worn in yet, but is it better than you expected it to be?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

I just wanted it for show and as an indication as to how good the cubic version would be.
I'm pleasantly surprised with how much it has improved and I will definitely be buying the cubic version as a result.
It's difficult to tell just how good it will be though since handling the pillowed version is tricky.
I thought it would be slightly easier to handle but it will get used which I didn't expect so it has exceeded expectations.


----------



## penfold1992 (Feb 7, 2011)

i think most of us are waiting for a video review so we can get a better idea of what this product is like... im searching youtube every hour for one lol


----------



## ivanradanov (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_Zmv65hcKk 
this is a good review of the not pillowed one...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm waiting for the DIY kit to come out personally.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

It was a pain in the @$£ to put back together, but with hindsight I should have left one of the 'fixed block' centres till last and the corner 'caps' come off.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pillowed is more a collector's item to me, I bought one and it is along the level of an ES. That being said, I ordered a V-Cube 6...easy enough to solve however...I am not sure I will be scrambling the cube anytime soon. The click mechanism is at best annoying. I am happy with my 5x5 and 7x7 however the 6 really needs a redesign, I hope the 6b is better.


----------



## Yudai85 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just got a normal and a pillowed one in my mail. 

Short conclusion about the normal: High quality (lanlan feels cheap compared to this Vcube), avarage speed, Good curner cutting, peaces tend to catch on eachother (but I hope tighter tension will fix that). Really worth the price

Pillowed: Looks and feels good, not a speedcube at all (my ES beats it by far), just a cool 'wanna have' for your collection. Also worth your price if you want it for your collection, not worth your money if you looking for a speedcube.


----------

